

Ask HN: What is your best book or tutorial recommendation to learn typography? - ratsimihah


======
Vaskivo
I learned a lot from here
[http://practicaltypography.com/](http://practicaltypography.com/)

------
lewisflude
The Elements of Typographic Style is what I'd recommend.

Also, A Type Primer is quite good. :)

------
pasbesoin
Back before there was a graphical "web" and all the rest, and when typography
was generally relegated to a small subset of professionals, I learned quite a
bit from Don Knuth's (yes, that Knuth) TeXBook. He's an entertaining writer,
as well, and it was an enjoyable read.

